
5 Pitfalls to Avoid When Developing a Successful Mobile App - iuguy
http://mashable.com/2010/12/06/mobile-app-development-pitfalls/
======
smoody
egads... mashable is putting out more and more fluff. i guess it generates
page views and ad dollars, so more power to then... i guess.

